# Need some quick advice



## DianeVitaleArt (Apr 3, 2016)

Have a fest coming up quick. I'm all set up for my own art pinback buttons, however I'm getting requests for Tees in those designs of mine. This is a low income area, so I cannot afford to have some printed up for me or buy expensive printer etc etc for an unknown POS quantity. Ten yrs ago I use to do t-shirts and was an active member of this group. My memory has gone Bye Byes to all my down pat methods at that time. AND I have my heavy Heat Press in my building. I don't know where I buried my gobs transfer papers. I have a LARGE amount of blank t-shirts sealed tight in big containers hoping they are aokay.
I know I used an Epson with durabrite inks.
Bear in mind I am just trying to get thru this event coming up quickly, by finding product that can be had also relatively fast, I won't be doing more than 50 tees at best unless I get many preorders which I doubt.

Walmart has a Epson XP 320 printer with durabrite inks for $45.
What I don't know is if that model of Epson has color management where I can adjust color as I use to do on my old C-80 series Epson. I have done google searches to no avail. Anyone know about the XP 320?

Walmart also has AVERY transfer paper. I have read here somewhere, that Avery papers are not very good. hmmmm gosh how bad is the paper? 

My designs such as on my buttons are colorful, detailed caricatures and like

Any input would help on my short notice needs on a shoe string


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm just curious - if this 50-tee job is the only job you're expecting to do, why fork out hundred$$$$ on a decent Epson printer you're only going to use this one time?

Don't know much about the XP 320, but my Epson WF-3520 was more than $45 and it's just a hardly-ever-works-right-and-uses-ink-way-too-fast desktop printer for office use. It's got a scanner, fax & copier included though. But I can't see print quality being super-duper on a $45 printer. 

Besides, for what you'll pay for a decent printer you could get them screen printed, depending on the artwork of course. But even if it were say, 4 spot color, you're not likely to spend over $450 getting them printed - about what you'll pay for a good printer.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

@Diane, How big and how many are your designs going to be and on what material?
You dont want to get masses of transfers printed just for them to sit there in a box for years.
Getting a new printer for pigment ink and using a cutter to make decals means you're back in the t business. (why did you stop?) As time is of the essence it'll be too late to get set up with much unless you can get hold of one of the printing on vinyl printer plotters.


----------



## DianeVitaleArt (Apr 3, 2016)

Well guys.... I will not be doing the Fest, so that pressing matter is over. The strawberry Festival town committee is buying my festival design 3" buttons from me, and selling themselves at the Festival. NEXT year they want an updated design with date for tees as well. So I have a year to think over that one.
Better this way. 

About 10 yrs ago, I was doing very well selling pink flamingo caricature tees etc of my own artwork online. Had my C series epson, heat press, transfers and blanks. Had worked up a nice repeated customer base. However, I divorce my husband of 30 yrs, moved out of state, and all my biz stuff buried in a storage unit-now boxes/containers etc are stacked up in a building on my property. I had other things on my plate since.
Until recently getting my artistic juices going again, and creating about 120 different artist signed designs


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

DianeVitaleArt said:


> Well guys.... I will not be doing the Fest, so that pressing matter is over. The strawberry Festival town committee is buying my festival design 3" buttons from me, and selling themselves at the Festival. NEXT year they want an updated design with date for tees as well. So I have a year to think over that one.
> Better this way.
> 
> About 10 yrs ago, I was doing very well selling pink flamingo caricature tees etc of my own artwork online. Had my C series epson, heat press, transfers and blanks. Had worked up a nice repeated customer base. However, I divorce my husband of 30 yrs, moved out of state, and all my biz stuff buried in a storage unit-now boxes/containers etc are stacked up in a building on my property. I had other things on my plate since.
> Until recently getting my artistic juices going again, and creating about 120 different artist signed designs


Is this the same Strawberry Festival happening in Laurel, DE?


----------



## DianeVitaleArt (Apr 3, 2016)

No. It's in a small rural town in North Carolina. My two designs/artwork are extremely attractive.. Thought of contacting other strawberry fests in other parts of the country, not in NC to see if they would be interested.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

DianeVitaleArt said:


> No. It's in a small rural town in North Carolina. My two designs/artwork are extremely attractive.. Thought of contacting other strawberry fests in other parts of the country, not in NC to see if they would be interested.


Ah ok. Was just curious - we just finished a design for a Strawberry Festival in Laurel, DE.


----------

